# Dumbo ears? CUTE!!



## emilymarieasb

*So, I was researching pictures of baby hedgehogs, and came across this cutie. I'll have to say, it's one of the cutest hedgie babies I've seen, and it has big floppy ears! Is it normal for them to have ears this big? His paws look fairly large as well. But, He's super cute either way!*
Here are the pics!(if these belong to any of you, I apologize for re-posting them :roll: )


----------



## Lilysmommy

If I remember right, that hedgehog is an Egyptian hedgehog, which has bigger, pointier ears than African Pygmies. They're adorable little guys.


----------



## Hedgiepets

That is a long eared egyptian hedgehog.


----------



## Linsoid

oh my goodness... that is the cutest thing i have seen in a while!


----------



## LizardGirl

I think the person who took these pictures finds them in her yard in Italy? I want to say Italy that doesn't make much sense. :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That would be such a cute thing to find in the yard  I guess in a way its good we don't have native hedgehogs or I'd probably have a million if I could walk out back and find them lol


----------



## emilymarieasb

*Haha, well he is so cute!
And Italy? Wouldn't wild hedgehogs be umm, wild?
I think I might have to get one of these little guys later on in life  *


----------



## mel2626

haha !! I think my mom (as much as she loves Miss Muffet) is still holding out hope that I'm going to get one of these long-eared cuties one day!! lol Adorable!!!!


----------



## emilymarieasb

mel2626 said:


> haha !! I think my mom (as much as she loves Miss Muffet) is still holding out hope that I'm going to get one of these long-eared cuties one day!! lol Adorable!!!!


I wish there was a breeder close to me, because I would highly consider getting one!


----------



## LizardGirl

The person who took the pictures is BlueLunarRose on Flickr. Yes, she does find them in her garden. They are wild but are a bit bold and won't completely ball up when caught. 

Long-eared hedgies are pretty rare, and most as pets are in Europe (and obviously Africa). I have not heard of a breeder that actually intentionally breeds long-eareds, but Tan on this forum has a few.


----------



## emilymarieasb

LizardGirl said:


> The person who took the pictures is BlueLunarRose on Flickr. Yes, she does find them in her garden. They are wild but are a bit bold and won't completely ball up when caught.
> 
> Long-eared hedgies are pretty rare, and most as pets are in Europe (and obviously Africa). I have not heard of a breeder that actually intentionally breeds long-eareds, but Tan on this forum has a few.


And they don't bite? That one in the pictures looks very very friendly!
Man, I should start breeding them here in America. I'd be rich!!! JK :mrgreen:

EDIT: I read somewhere that the long-eared hedgie is much differnt than the African pygmy. And that they are rather aggressive. That's why I can't believe that she(the woman in the picture) is just holding it, after catching it.


----------



## LizardGirl

Babies are far more oblivious than adults in hedgies, with all species. The long-eared hedgies are far more aggressive and need more space, and IMO more naturalistic care. Deneen and I tried to find as much information on them as we could, when she was getting Tsunami (a Brandt's hedgie).

You would have to illegally import the hedgies, or put them through 6 months quarantine (which costs several thousand dollars, I think) from what I have heard. Quite impractical. :lol: Too bad.


----------



## mel2626

Hedgieonboard said:


> That would be such a cute thing to find in the yard  I guess in a way its good we don't have native hedgehogs or I'd probably have a million if I could walk out back and find them lol


I couldn't agree more!!! :lol:


----------

